# Eagle Point Fishing



## capt. david (Dec 29, 2004)

Fishing the past week has slowed. While we are still catching them, the fish have scattered. Fish are still being caught around Eagle Point, spoils and the A-lease. Fish have also showed up further up the channel and in the wells farther North. Slowed action as some to do with the sw winds and weak tide movement. Also seeing lots of male trout. This rain should be no problem for our bay system, unless we get severe flooding like earlier in the year.


----------

